# 2 Probleme beim Shoutcasten



## eLEMENTIZm (31. Mai 2004)

Hi,

habe 2 Probleme:

Zum einen benutze ich zum streamen und reden Winamp mit dem normalen DSL Plugin - Problem ist, man muss ja bekanntlich das Micro unmuten, damit die Listener das Reden hören - Nur leider höre ich mich zumindest dann selber. Früher hatte ich dieses Problem nicht, weiss allerdings nicht mehr welche Einstellungen dazu nötig waren. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen.

2. Problem:
Zum Musik abspielen benutze ich Traktor, beide Decks meist mit Autoplay und beide Decks auf Low Volume eingestellt, wegen eben Soundkarte und Kopfhörer... Problem ist nun, wenn er die Decks faded, geht das vorherige Deck auf 100% Volume und bleubt nicht bei meiner Voreinstellung.
Ich muss also praktisch bei jedem Fade die Volume neu justieren.
Gibt es dafür auch ne Lösung?

Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## eLEMENTIZm (2. Juni 2004)

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Ponsel (2. Juni 2004)

Hallöchen,

also ich benutze das Proggi Sam2.
Dieses Proggi beinhaltet gleich ein Plugin das das connecten auf einem Server möglich macht, also man benötigt Shoutcast garnet.

Such dir einfach mal Sam2 Broadcaster <--- ein wirklich super DJ Programm zum streamen.

Viel Spass...

HF

Ponsel

PS Falls du Internet DJ werden möchtest, schau im IRC Quakenet mal bei 
#Onair vorbei.


----------



## Todde (27. September 2004)

*Sam 2*

Hallo, hab vorher immer mit WinAmp und Shoutcast n Stream gemacht...

Bloss wie funktioniert das mit SAM 2 ? keine Ahnung wie ich wo was einstelle damit mich andere hören !

Ne Hilfe wäre cool !


Mfg. Todde


----------

